# NEED HELP any Beretta 70S .380 "Garica" experts or owners



## johnboy088 (Aug 3, 2012)

*Does anybody have parts or know where to get the magazine release mechanism*
I recently purchased this pistol from a friend for 100$.(see here) 
https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/292948_10151166605647189_125554519_n.jpg The Magazine was broken, and the spring kept popping out etc... i took the magazine to my local gun shop they fixed it for 5$. Now that i got that fixed I realized that the magazine will not stay in the gun. So I looked at pictures of other 70S and I noticed mine is missing the magazine release on the left grip (see here) https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphot...70673961_n.jpg

https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/292948_10151166605647189_125554519_n.jpg

https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/527135_10151166603562189_270673961_n.jpg

How do I go about getting the parts i need to fix this problem, without spending too much money, or how do I remedy this effectively?

Plz respond need help!!1


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

johnboy088 said:


> *Does anybody have parts or know where to get the magazine release mechanism*
> I recently purchased this pistol from a friend for 100$.(see here)
> https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/292948_10151166605647189_125554519_n.jpg The Magazine was broken, and the spring kept popping out etc... i took the magazine to my local gun shop they fixed it for 5$. Now that i got that fixed I realized that the magazine will not stay in the gun. So I looked at pictures of other 70S and I noticed mine is missing the magazine release on the left grip (see here) https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphot...70673961_n.jpg
> 
> ...


Jack First Gunshop - First in Gun Parts - Rapid City, South Dakota

*TRY THIS!* :smt120


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

the "garcia" doesnt apprear to have very many parts currently available BUT it does have a similar magazine release system as the 70 puma and the m 1951.... as both these are .380/9mm you might be able to use parts from them with very little effort.

Numrich Gun Parts Corporation is where i buy most of my parts


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Could try the Beretta forum......


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

berettabone said:


> Could try the Beretta forum......


Beat me too it!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*johnboy*, PLEASE STOP YELLING!

You woke me up!


----------



## johnboy088 (Aug 3, 2012)

Thx:TedDeBearFrmHell's Avatar
Okay so I went to that site you recommended and i didnt see the parts for my Beretta but i found parts for the Beretta 70 Puma (same damn gun) almost identical weapon, so Im hoping someone on here knows if these parts are interchangeable, or can i modify them to make it work? Like I said i just have a hole in my grip, and I can still fire the gun, i just have to hold the mag in (WHICH RISKS JAMMING) so do you know, or know someone who knows yoyu can ask...
thx
Has anybody successfully done this before?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Duck tape: The ultimate magazine catch!


----------



## Domcort (Aug 6, 2012)

johnboy088 said:


> *Does anybody have parts or know where to get the magazine release mechanism*
> I recently purchased this pistol from a friend for 100$.(see here)
> https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/292948_10151166605647189_125554519_n.jpg The Magazine was broken, and the spring kept popping out etc... i took the magazine to my local gun shop they fixed it for 5$. Now that i got that fixed I realized that the magazine will not stay in the gun. So I looked at pictures of other 70S and I noticed mine is missing the magazine release on the left grip (see here) https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphot...70673961_n.jpg
> 
> ...


Try GunBroker.com

Beretta Model 70 Magazine Catch Assembly - 32acp : Other Pistol Accessories & Parts at GunBroker.com


----------

